# Frage(n) zu cgroup

## Christian99

Jetzt mit dem neuen autogroupfeature hab ich das erste mal von cgroups gehört. natürlich gleich mal ausprobieren.

funktioniert soweit auch, nur zwei fragen: 

1. wenn ich ein cgroup-filesystem mounte, wie sehe ich welcher task in welcher gruppe durch das AUTOGROUP ist. momentan sind alle tasks in der hauptgruppe, bzw dort wo ich sie hinschiebe

2. was ist für autogroup eine "SESSION" sudo? screen? xterm?

Danke für die antworten

----------

## arfe

Das wird bereits diskutiert. Mounts sind nicht mehr erforderlich.

Hier ist der Link zur deutschen Diskussion: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-869203.html

----------

## Christian99

danke, ich kenne den thread. da der aber allgemein über den neuen kernel war, und die fragen die ich hatte da nicht beantwortet sind, dachte ich, ich mach nen neuen thread.

und wieso sind keine mounts mehr erforderlich?!?

----------

## toralf

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Jetzt mit dem neuen autogroupfeature hab ich das erste mal von cgroups gehört. natürlich gleich mal ausprobieren.
> 
> funktioniert soweit auch, nur zwei fragen: 
> 
> 1. wenn ich ein cgroup-filesystem mounte...

 Was muß denn wozu noch gemounted werden ? War denn nicht einer der Hauptgründe für die gewählte Kernel-Lösung, daß es fast völlig transparent für den Nutzer ist (vom Aktivieren eines neuen Kernel-Config-Parameters mal abgesehen) ?

----------

## Christian99

naja, wenn man spezielle sachen mit cgroups machen will, tb alle emerges in eine eigene Gruppe, dann muss man schon noch mounten. Es sei denn, sowas wie screen oder sudo ist schon eine eigene sitzung für den kernel. aber das weiß ich nicht, deswegen hab ich ja auch danach gefragt.

----------

